# Blackhawk FT



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Any updates on the derby?


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> Any updates on the derby?


 
You mean the one that start's tomorrow?


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

DKR said:


> You mean the one that start's tomorrow?


Nope it would be the one that starts today.....


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY (Jun 12, 2008)

Classic!!!!!!


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> Nope it would be the one that starts today.....


 
Opps

Thinking about ND


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

any news on the open? I think it started today ;-)


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the last series

1,3,4,7,9,10,11,14,20,24

10 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#10 Blue H/Jess (Paul Slettens asst) O/Sue Reynolds
2nd-#7 Tommy O/H Richard Reesman
3rd-#9 Dominick H/Wayne Curtis O/David Aul
4th-#24 Snerdley O/H Laura Parrot

RJ- #4 Duce O/H Jeff Schuett
JAMS- 1,3,14,20

Congrats to all !!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series

1,4,5,6,9,10,11,12,13,15,17,18,19,21,22,24,26,28,29,32,33,37,38,40,43,45,46,50,57,59,
60,61,62,63,64,66,67,68,69,70,71,72,74,75

I Only have 44 from the callbacks that were given to me but was told there was 45? Maybe someone can fill in the one that I missed......sorry...but some info is better then none!!

Just checked the callback sheet from the Judges and apparently they miss counted because only 44 on the sheet.


----------



## Spa City (Jan 7, 2004)

Congrats to Sue Reynolds for Blue's Derby win - way to go Jess Bentley and Pine Edge Retrievers!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Brenda,

Thank you so very much for the numbers and update. Reception is bad and your posts really help.


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes Brenda thank you. I dont have anyone there to call and am pulling for my boy Billy. #21 in the open. Updates are awesome.


----------



## suereyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you for the nice congratulations for my dog Blue's Derby win! Tried to send a private message, but I wasn't allowed (too new to retriever training forum?) I don't know who Spa City is, but I appreciate the congrats from you and Brenda. And I was thrilled to hear about Blue's win. Thank you again!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

suereyn said:


> Thank you for the nice congratulations for my dog Blue's Derby win! Tried to send a private message, but I wasn't allowed (too new to retriever training forum?) I don't know who Spa City is, but I appreciate the congrats from you and Brenda. And I was thrilled to hear about Blue's win. Thank you again!


Spa City is Jay Chessir................ and congrats on your win, as well!


----------



## suereyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

9.11,12,18,21,28,32,37,40,46,62,67,69,70,72,75

16 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks going to the 2nd series
1,2,3,5,6,7,9,10,11,13,15,19,21,22,23,26,27,29,30,31,37,42,43,45,46,47,48,49,52,55,56,57,58,59,60,61

36 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur partial callbacks from the 2nd series

2,3,6,7,9,13,31,42,43,45,46,47,48,49,56,57,58,59,61

There are still 8 dogs to run in the morning....as far as I can figure these are the 8 to run in the morning......Starting at 7:30........ 15,19,21,22,23,26,27,29


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Brenda , please do let us know how it ends.


----------



## holly hill (Feb 12, 2009)

Keep up the good work we all appreciate it.


----------



## duckhunter23 (Oct 9, 2010)

open results
1st mercy o stracka h Jess Bentley
2nd duke o Magee h Charlie moody
3rd Mickey o h Charlie Hines 
4th juice ? O harvey h Dave smith
RJ flip o wilke h Dave ward


----------



## winken (May 11, 2004)

AM results
1-April, Charlie Hines
2-Wiley, Chris Parkinson
3-Scamp, Dave Robertson
4-Hook, Charlie Hines
RJ- Rebel, Randy Spangler
J- Hammer, Roger Magnusson
J- Stormy, Charlie Hines


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow quite a weekend for Mr. Hines


----------



## duckhunter23 (Oct 9, 2010)

duckhunter23 said:


> open results
> 1st mercy o stracka h Jess Bentley Qualifies her for national open!
> 2nd duke o Magee h Charlie moody
> 3rd Mickey o h Charlie Hines
> ...


----------



## TK's (Feb 23, 2010)

Any Qal results? Terry


----------



## duckhunter23 (Oct 9, 2010)

Q results
Don't know dogs but know who placed
1st dick dallassassee
2nd Dave ward
3rd Jess Bentley
4th Jess Bentley


----------

